# Molting in winter?



## Winterwren (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey all,

Newbie dove owner here again.
My white ringneck dove has been preening a great deal lately and is losing feathers all over the place. My sparrows molt every year in the summertime, but I've only had Ava (the dove) for about 7 months (it's late November now) and she didn't molt when they did. 

She's eating more than usual and doesn't seem to have any mites (I've checked her thoroughly and her skin is fine + the feathers being lost aren't misshapen or chewed), but I'm surprised that any bird would molt going into the winter months. She's nearly a year old... could she be molting now because she was born in December? So confused.


----------

